# 11th Field Ambulance, RCAMC



## Observer (11 Feb 2005)

Hello there

I'm helping a friend research his grandfather's military service.

I have all the information available from the National Archives, but I'm still looking for missing links.

A prewar member of the Essex Scottish, A20239 Private Horner, Harry joined the 11th (Lambton) Field Company RCE in Sarnia in 1939.
He soon transferred to the 11th Field Ambulance RCAMC, which I'm told recruited in Guelph.  Family history says he welcomed the chance to serve his country but did not want to carry a gun.

In July of 1942 he and 10 other medical orderlies were attached to the Royal Regiment of Canada.

On August 19, 1942 they had been tasked to set up a field dressing station on the beach at Puys.

Private Harry Horner never came home.

His family recieved a telegram confirming his death in December of 1942.

There is no photo of Harry Horner existant.  If I knew where the 11th recruited and trained, perhaps a group photo had been taken and sits in a museum somewhere or was published in the local paper.  The Museums in Guelph have lots of information about the 11th Field Regiment RCA, but nothing on the 11th Field Ambulance.

Any ideas of where else I can look?

Steve
Peterborough, Ontario


----------



## old medic (12 Feb 2005)

11 Field Ambulance was created in 1906 and was disbanded during the re-organization in 1954. 
11 Fd Amb was a reserve unit, and was located in Guelph Ontario.
The units war diary for WW2 should be in the National Archives.

Try looking in archived or microfilm copies of the Guelph newspaper starting in September 1939. 
It's a safe bet the newspapers will be reporting about local reserve units after September 2nd.

Good luck.


----------



## wwood (2 Jan 2006)

My name is Waylen Wood and I am desperately trying locate official documentation or history of my grandfather's service in WWII. I am currently overwelmed by the number of sites to search but have come up with nothing but deadends.The only onfo I have so far is that he enlisted shortly after war broke out in 1939.He  was stationed with a canadian field ambulance unit in England where shortly into his service he was suffering from a heart condition and was admitted to the 15th Canadian military hospital somewhere in England.Where he was visited by the Queen mother(a photograph from a home newspaper documented this).He was Corporal Ernest J. Wood of Guelph,Ont.Canada.He died from complication of his heart condition in 1958 at age 47.My father was 16 at the time.Anyone knowing where to look or the best place to research would be greatly appreciated!!! ???


----------



## Michael OLeary (2 Jan 2006)

wwood,

I would suggest you start here and request a copy ogf your grandfather's service records:

Canadian Forces after 1918 (including Second World War)
Research at Library and Archives Canada
http://www.collectionscanada.ca/genealogie/022-909.007-e.html



> How to Send an Inquiry Concerning Your Own or Another Individual's Records
> 
> * Your request must be signed.
> * To identify a file, we require surname, full given name(s), date of birth, and service number or social insurance number.
> ...



Application Form: http://www.collectionscanada.ca/obj/022/f2/022-909.007-e.pdf


----------



## wwood (2 Jan 2006)

I will try that...thank you.


----------



## old medic (2 Jan 2006)

Not directly related, but he was probably with 11 (Guelph) Field Ambulance.
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/26654.0.html

Best of luck with your search.


----------



## wwood (2 Jan 2006)

thanks for your help. have yet to find much online regarding the 11th field Ambulance plenty on 11th Regiment.Is there any enlistment list available online for Canadian WWII recruits?


----------



## KKPMI (15 Nov 2006)

Hello Steve
I have just become aware of your posting regarding Pvt Harry Horner. I have on several occasions visited his grave site in Dieppe, France. If I can be of assistance, please reply

I do not have an email address for you or your friend. If your friend is a grandson of Harry Horner, then he should be my nephew. 

sincerely

jahorner@shaw.ca


----------



## wenfri (19 Jun 2007)

I have just received to my possesion letters written by my Uncle Pte John Bowey 11th Fld Amb R.C.A.M.O (A 26049)

He to came from Guelph Ontario and began his service in 1940 to 1945 

Have not as of yet been able to get thru them all. I do have some pics but without the names of who they are Afraid they are much help

Also have letters from my Dad Pte W. R. Bowey Dental Corp A 099803 

Both were from London but sure they signed up via Guelph Should know more when start reading.

Definitely thinking about putting them online but have a lot of work in front of me.

Will keep my eyes opened for the names listed above

Wendy


----------



## JohnPhillips11thAmbGuelp (27 Mar 2011)

Has anyone found more information on this Unit?
I am researching my Grandfather John S. Phillips.
KIA August 4th, 1944.
Any relatives with details on the unit please email thu this site.
Best Regards!
G.


----------



## MedCorps (27 Mar 2011)

Although this is by no means a complete history of 11 Fd Amb, RCAMC here are some notables: 

Christmas Day 1940 the Canadian Corps, consisting of 1 Cdn Div and Cdn Div took over from 7 Corps. 2 Cdn Div consisted of 10, 11, and 19 Cdn Fd Amb and 13 Hygiene Section.

In preparation for the Dieppe Raid 11 Fd Amb was sent to the Isle of Wright for extensive training. This included an exercise on 4 June 42 where they practiced moving casualties from an assault landing craft to an advanced (breach) dressing station, and from the advanced (breach) dressing station and assault landing craft. They also practiced opposed and unopposed beach landings. Two final, large, exercises took place along the Dorset Coast on 11-12 June 42 and 22-24 June 42. 

For the Dieppe Raid most of 11 Fd Amb assembled at Newhaven, with one bearer section (1 Medical Officer and 18 other ranks) detached to the Royal Regiment of Canada who were over at Portsmouth. Stores were limited to items that could be carried. They set off toward Dieppe at apx 9:30 pm.  

For the bearer section at with the Royal Regiment of Canada who landed at Puys it was all down hill as soon as the landing craft hit the breach. The MO with a part of the section managed to make it ashore (3rd wave) but there was not suitable cover to establish a Regimental Aid Post (the RAP complete with the RMO for the Royal Regt of Canada should have done this but they all died or were wounded coming off the landing craft on the second wave).  They did manage to provide some emergency care to the few survivors on the beach. The surrender took place on the beach at 8:30 am. The end result: MO - PoW, 12 other ranks - KIA or PoW, 3 other ranks made it back to England unscathed, and 3 other ranks made it back to England WIA.  

For Normandy, 2 Cdn Corps entering the Bridgehead (18-26 July). 11 Fd Amb was on strength with 2 Cdn Corps as part of 2 Cdn Inf Div (along with 10, 18 Fd Amb, 13 Fd Hygiene Section, and 4 and 21 Fd Dressing Stations.  11 Fd Amb was responsible for providing support to 4 Cdn Bde. During battle on 18-19 July they treated casualties but were not overwhelmed (unlike 18 Fd Amb, who was quite busy).  On 19 July they closed and prepared to move forward on 20 July. For the fighting along the Verrieres ridge 11 Fd Amb was held in reserve in Caen at the roadhead for 2 Cdn Motor Amb Convoy. During fighting on 25 July, 11 Fd Amb treated 250 casualties in 24 hours and on 26 July, 11 Fd Amb treated 285 casualties. It was a good show for the 11 Fd Amb and comments were made on their efficiency. 

During the preparation for the breakout and pursuit (1 Aug - 2 Sep), 2 Cdn Corps made local attacks. On 1 Aug an unsuccessful attack on Tilly-la-Campagne by the Calgary Highlanders resulted in casualties for 2 Cdn Div. 11 Fd Amb (in Caen) treated 150 casualties from this event. 

Operation TOTALIZE  (7-11 Aug) had 11 Fd Amb placed under command of 2 Cdn Armoured Bde. 

For the battles of South Beleland (2 Oct - 2 Nov) the three Fd Ambs (10/11/18) of 2 Cdn Div were brigaded and each operated an advanced dressing station and a casualty collection post. 11 Fd Amb evacuated casualties directly to 6 Cdn Gen Hosp in Antwerp. 

For operation VERITABLE (8-26 Feb). 15 Feb, 11 Fd Amb sent it's HQ and one Coy forward with 4 Cdn Inf Bde Gp. The HQ opened an advanced dressing station at Cleve and the Coy operated the casualty collecting points for the Inf Bdes loading casualties on DUKW for evacuation to 3 (UK) Casualty Clearing Station (just outside of Nijmegen, about 2 miles away). 19 Feb, 11 Fd Amb operated at casualty collection post at Bedburg.  By the end of the day it was augmented and became the divisional recovery centre. On 25 Feb, 11 Fd Amb took over operation of an advanced dressing station from 193 (UK) Fd Amb at Cleve. 

For operation BLOCKBUSTER (26 Feb-10 Mar). 11 Fd Amb was the 2 Cdn Div Recovery Centre at Cleve and on 4 Mar continued to run the DUKW loading point transferring 500 casualties onward to Nijmegen a day. 

For the Rhine Crossing, 11 Fd Amb crossed with their Bde. 

North-West Germany: 19 Apr - 11 Fd Amb opened an advanced dressing station at Cloppenberg, closing on 21 Apr.  3 May, 11 Fd Amb entered Oldenburg and opened north of the city in preparation for the advance towards the sea. 

Aug 1945 - 11 Fd Amb was disbanded with personnel being posted to other units with openings. 


I hope that is of some interest.  It provides a starting point for which to do research. Try to get the war diary, as it is a real help. 

MC


----------



## JohnPhillips11thAmbGuelp (27 Mar 2011)

Thank you VERY much for the details!
I appreciate your speedy response.
I'll post if I find more information of interest to others from Guelph.
Regards,
 G.


----------

